# How To Make Homemade Beetle Jelly?



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

How Do You Make Homemade Beetle Jelly?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Boil a pound of assorted beetles, add sugar and pectin, strain out the crunchy bits then pour into jars to set

Be warned, it'll taste like sh*t!!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Melonhelmet said:


> How Do You Make Homemade *Beetle Jelly?[/*quote]
> 
> 
> what is that????


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Beetle Jelly is a complete diet that increases life span and egg production in breeding females as it contains the correct balance of essential proteins, vitamins and amino acids. The beetle jelly is used by professional breeders for feeding _Cetonidae, Lucanidae_ and _Dynastidae_ Beetles. They are packed and sealed in individual 16g portions which unlike fruit doesn't make a mess or attract pests. NeoTropic Beetle Jelly comes in four different varieties.

*Banana -* A high protein jelly ideal for egg producing females. 
*Milk -* A high protein jelly that also contains lactic acid. We find_ Dyanstidae_ species particularly like the variety. 
*Honey -* This jelly is high in sugars and is relished by the majority of Beetles. 
*Tree Sap -* This jelly that is made from natural sugars and is high in amino acids. This Tree sap substitute is popular with Japanese breeders and favoured by many _Dynastidae_ and _Lucanidae_ species. 

NeoTropic Milk Beetle Jelly Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> Beetle Jelly is a complete diet that increases life span and egg production in breeding females as it contains the correct balance of essential proteins, vitamins and amino acids. Invertebrates


Thank god for that I had visions of them eating it :censor:


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Boil a pound of assorted beetles, add sugar and pectin, strain out the crunchy bits then pour into jars to set
> 
> Be warned, it'll taste like sh*t!!


Rofl!


----------

